
Law Firm Announces Investigation on Behalf of Uber Technologies Inc Investors - fstuff
What do you suppose this is about?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.businesswire.com&#x2F;news&#x2F;home&#x2F;20190813005793&#x2F;en&#x2F;INVESTOR-ALERT-Law-Offices-Howard-G.-Smith
======
davidcoallier
Apparently Pivotal, Pluralsight and Zuora are also being sued by the same law
firm
([http://www.howardsmithlaw.com/index.html](http://www.howardsmithlaw.com/index.html))

------
fstuff
What the heck could this be about? They just IPO'd and the investors are mad
the stock is down? Why would that be a reason to sue... Or I assume sue... Why
would this require an investigation? Might be a dumb question

~~~
raiyu
During the investor pitches there are projections and historical numbers that
are provided of they are misleading this where a lawsuit is needed to uncover
that.

That's what happened to Snapchat after they ipo. Turns out they had more
warning internally that their numbers were slowing that weren't shared.

~~~
fstuff
Oh I didn't hear about a snap lawsuit, I knew their stock tanked but I don't
know about the lawsuit. I'll Google it. I figured after they put out the ipo
perspective it was "buyer be ware".

